# Installation and uninstallation failed in "Microsoft Visual Studio 6.0"



## CuteSniper22 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi, everyone

I using a desktop PC with windows XP home edition.
I'm facing a problem that after I finish the installation, and a messege said that installation was not completed....but I still don understand why ....
I try to re-install and done an "FULL" installation it but the same thing still happened...

So.... i try to uninstall it but... two error appear...

1.Setup Error 544
Setup is unable toopen the data "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Setup\1033\Setup.stf. Run again from where you originally ran it.

2.Setup Error 723
Setup was unable to read configuration information from the first section of the setup file C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Setup\1033\Setup.stf

So.... this always make me to run "system restore" restore my system that before the installation of visual studio 6.0.

Any ideas ?


----------



## tomb08uk (Jun 8, 2006)

CuteSniper22 said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone
> 
> I using a desktop PC with windows XP home edition.
> I'm facing a problem that after I finish the installation, and a messege said that installation was not completed....but I still don understand why ....
> ...


Have you trird Uninstalling via control panel, add and remove and by using visual studios unistaller?


----------



## CuteSniper22 (Jun 8, 2006)

yes...  add/remove programs also useless for uninstall this visual studio.....

any way ?


----------

